# Any way to hack Pioneer AVH GUI? (a long shot, I know.)



## ajsmcs (Jan 26, 2015)

I know this is probably a very, very long shot, but it never hurts to ask...

I have a Pioneer AVH-X2500BT head unit that I've been using for the past 2-3 years. Its pretty decent for what it is, but there's one thing that's always driven me crazy, and that's the iPod navigation screen.

Basically it gives you the typical screen of artists that you can then scroll through. But it also gives you the option to go to do an alphabet search.

But there are two problems with that:

1) It only lets you use the first letter to search. (So I could hit "S" to go to Snoop Dogg, but I'd still end up needing to scroll quite a bit)

2) (This is the biggest problem) The buttons on alphabet search are REALLY really small, and appear at the very bottom of the screen. You need to be dead-on exact, or you'll hit the wrong letter. 

And that makes for a very dangerous situation when you're driving. I can't for the life of me figure out why they didn't just fill the screen with the letters in nice, big squares to make it easier. But no...

Has anyone on heard either hacked their AVH to fix these sorts of things, or have heard of someone else who has?


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

You might want to poke around this forum. There are a couple of firmware hacks for AVIC, not sure about AVH...
Pioneer AVH Series - AVIC411.com


----------

